# Chocolate tournament/ flounder round up



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

October 23rd
Lutes Marine, Chocolate Bayou
Galveston West End

Lutes marine will hold their last Flounder Round up this year, which will coencide with a fun fishing tournament.

Any angler can help flounder restocking efforts by bringing in live flounder for Texas Parks and Wildlife. The fish will go into the SCT trailer and used in spawning Galveston Flounder, back at the Sea Center in Lake Jackson.

For more details or information on the event or directions, shoot me an email to *[email protected]*

Details on the fun fishing tournament below


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

*tournament details*

*October 23rd*​
*$ 40 Entry fee*​
*6:00am - 4:00pm*
*Door Prizes at weigh-in*​
*A portion of the money goes to Sea Center Texas for flounder restocking*​
*CATAGORIES*

*Longest Speckled Trout *
*-Determined by length*
*-Spec must be 15" or greater *

*Heaviest Sand-trout or Croaker*
*-**Determined by Weight & Length*
*-Can be either species*
*-Either fish must meet or exceed 10"*

*Combined shortest flounder length of TWO Live Flounde*_r_
*-Determined by combined LENGTH, BOTH Flounder must meet or exceed 14"*
*-Shortest combined length will win*
*-Flounder must be alive and in good condition*
*-if only 1 live flounder is turned in we will add 30" to your *
*measurement*

*Additional points will be given for additional flounder*

*Bonus Pot*
*Blackjack **REDFISH*
*-**Determined by length*
*-Fish closest to 21" inches without going over, tail pinched*
*-Red must exceed 20"*

****In case of a tie, the first fisherman to weigh in their catch will be deemed the winner.*


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Here is the flyer


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Flounder Pounder will be in attendence so yo ucan stock up on your lures for the flounder season


----------

